# confixx neuen open_basedir erstellen



## Andre267 (28. August 2011)

Schönen guten Abend,

ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit einen neuen Pfad für eine Subdomain zu erstellen.
Das soll ja mit :

```
php_admin_value open_basedir/mein/Pfad/
```
funktionieren jedoch bekomme ich das irgendwie nicht hin...

httpd_Spezial->eine Domain ändern->sub.domain.de->Erweiterter Modus und dann den zusatzeintrag eingefügt und den apache2 Server neu gestartet jedoch ohne erfolg.

PS: Das ganze läuft auf meinen Linux root Server (Debian 64x bit)

Kann mir jemand evtl. helfen?


----------



## AllOnline (29. August 2011)

Wie sieht den dein httpd Eintrag aus?
Evtl hilft eine Leerzeile. Weiterhin dauert dies bei Confixx etwas länger.
Ruhig mal 10 Min warten, eigentlich musst du den Apache nicht neustarten sondern Confixx macht das.
Ansosnten mal unter /etc/apache2/confixx_vhosts/ gucken wo er was eingetragen hat.


----------

